# 2016 Lake Lanier Striper Attack



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 21, 2016)

The date is set for the 2016 Lake Lanier Striper attack.  This is a fishing trip for folks with disabilities. The trip will be April 16 at Little Hall Park.  Please consider letting a disabled person have a great day of fishing with you. We have folks with a wide range of disabilities so any boat type will work.  Of course we always need boats that will accommodate a wheel chair. Pontoons and big CC's work great. But again, any boat type will work.  We are fully insured and everyone envolved is covered. If you are interested in helping out, pm me or email owlhunt@att.net and I will put you on the list.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm in again. I was waiting for this announcement all week.


----------



## Coenen (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm there.


----------



## BendItBig (Jan 21, 2016)

Im in again as well!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 25, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## KKrueger (Jan 26, 2016)

This is a very cool thing that you do. I would like to be involved.

I have an Alumacraft 2072 with a lot of space in it that is all set up for striper fishing.

However, I know nothing about Lanier. I am willing to show up with my boat. Is there anyone I could maybe follow, or anyone who wants to board my boat and be the captain for the day? I will show up with a full gas tank and a full bait tank.

 - Kevin


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 26, 2016)

KKrueger said:


> This is a very cool thing that you do. I would like to be involved.
> 
> I have an Alumacraft 2072 with a lot of space in it that is all set up for striper fishing.
> 
> ...



There should be plenty of guys that could co-captain with you, but if you don't find one let me know. You can shadow me.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 26, 2016)

I am in, can't wait


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 26, 2016)

KKrueger said:


> This is a very cool thing that you do. I would like to be involved.
> 
> I have an Alumacraft 2072 with a lot of space in it that is all set up for striper fishing.
> 
> ...



Thanks!  Email me at owlhunt@att.net with your contact info.  I will find an experianced Lanier fisherman to go along with you if you would like.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm in most likely, hopefully the fishing is better this time.  I really enjoyed it last time.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 28, 2016)

Troutman3000 said:


> I'm in most likely, hopefully the fishing is better this time.  I really enjoyed it last time.



Thanks. Just let me know when you are sure


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Jan 28, 2016)

I am in sir and will bring some "fishing hats" to these guys. Looking forward to the date!!!


----------



## j_seph (Jan 28, 2016)

Nothin but Fish said:


> I am in sir and will bring some "fishing hats" to these guys. Looking forward to the date!!!


Got any Lowrance ones left


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 28, 2016)

Nothin but Fish said:


> I am in sir and will bring some "fishing hats" to these guys. Looking forward to the date!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Mikemad (Jan 28, 2016)

*Count me in!*

Had so much fun last time!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 28, 2016)

Mikemad said:


> Had so much fun last time!



Thanks


----------



## steve47 (Jan 28, 2016)

in again...thanks


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 29, 2016)

steve47 said:


> in again...thanks



Thanks!  Can you pm me your name and contact number?


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Jan 29, 2016)

*See it...*



j_seph said:


> Got any Lowrance ones left



I've seen the ligh


----------



## quiver (Jan 30, 2016)

Count me in.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 2, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 3, 2016)

We have 35 folks already registered. Please consider helping out.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 3, 2016)

Make that 40


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 5, 2016)

Back to the top!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 8, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm down to help out and be a first mate..if  someone can use me!


----------



## Ahab (Feb 9, 2016)

Definitely in, looking forward to it.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 9, 2016)

Can someone give me an exact number on the footprint of the wheel chairs? Need to check boat floor size.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 9, 2016)

jerry russell said:


> Can someone give me an exact number on the footprint of the wheel chairs? Need to check boat floor size.


A little help but also a reminder, not everyone is in wheelchairs and power chairs may be smaller or bigger as with regular wheelchair based on participant. What kind of boat do you have?


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 9, 2016)

j_seph said:


> A little help but also a reminder, not everyone is in wheelchairs and power chairs may be smaller or bigger as with regular wheelchair based on participant. What kind of boat do you have?



I may bring both of my guide boats if my son is available to run one of them.  I have a 20' Trophy CC and another 17' CC.   I should be able to commit very soon.  Look like a great event.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 10, 2016)

Most bigger CC's will work for most manual chairs. We will have plenty of help to move folks to and from boats.  We also have plenty of participants that are ambultory.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 10, 2016)

bayoubetty said:


> I'm down to help out and be a first mate..if  someone can use me!


I'm sure someone would love to have you help out.  



Ahab said:


> Definitely in, looking forward to it.


Thanks


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 10, 2016)

Count us in with at least one of our striper boats.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 10, 2016)

jerry russell said:


> Count us in with at least one of our striper boats.



Thanks!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 12, 2016)

We are at 45 applications right now. Please help us out!


----------



## j_seph (Feb 15, 2016)

C'mon fellas, we need boats and some more boats.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 15, 2016)

We also need a couple of First mates if anyone is iterested.


----------



## EZ Spin (Feb 18, 2016)

If you need me and my Nitro glad to help.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 18, 2016)

EZ Spin said:


> If you need me and my Nitro glad to help.


We definately do!  PM me your name and contact info and I will put you on the list!
Thanks


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 19, 2016)

To tha top!


----------



## j_seph (Feb 19, 2016)

hoping seatrout gonna pop up here in a sec


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm excited to get back on the water with you Kevin M 
That's whats up! Cool, cool!  I hope a few friends will come out as first mates! ToddS, whereyat?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 19, 2016)

bayoubetty said:


> I'm excited to get back on the water with you Kevin M
> That's whats up! Cool, cool!  I hope a few friends will come out as first mates! ToddS, whereyat?




Might even have another of your buddies on the boat!
Ms Julie


----------



## sea trout (Feb 20, 2016)

Looks like I'll be in great shape to make this!!

I'll bring the new 24'6 CC.

I'll need a first mate who knows where to go and how to fish!!! I am an inshore saltwater fisherman. I know nothing of striper and bass fishing. I can show up with a fueled up boat and I can buy bait but will have to know what bait to buy and where to get it.
I have penn 2/0's and rods that may work for stripers? And I have light spinnin reels and rods for red drum/flounder/sea trout that I assume would catch bass?

I think I have a good buddy who may can come with his cc also. We'll get back on that.

Sounds fun!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 20, 2016)

sea trout said:


> Looks like I'll be in great shape to make this!!
> 
> I'll bring the new 24'6 CC.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Please pm me your name and contact number


----------



## j_seph (Feb 22, 2016)

How many more boats do we need


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 22, 2016)

Were at 24 so we need 15-20 more to cover all the participants


----------



## j_seph (Mar 3, 2016)

Btt


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 14, 2016)

Ttt. Still need a few boats


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 22, 2016)

3 years ago today! Memory Lane!


<p>Taking Julie Striper Fishing on Lanier from fishreels on Vimeo.</p>
can't wait till we do it again!!


----------



## geaux-fish (Mar 23, 2016)

Ready to geaux


----------



## Andy O (Mar 25, 2016)

I don't have a suitable boat, or know anything about Lanier, but I'm willing to go aboard and help.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey Arrow, how's the boat count looking for this? I just saw the Alatoona trip get cancelled.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 6, 2016)

We are at 32 right now. A few more would be good.  I am getting confirmations from the participants now so I should know for sure by Friday and then start making calls if I need too.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 7, 2016)

Excellent. My boat is going in to have the new transducers installed this weekend and should be ready to rock by then. If something changes, though, I'll let you know.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 7, 2016)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Excellent. My boat is going in to have the new transducers installed this weekend and should be ready to rock by then. If something changes, though, I'll let you know.



What transducers did you get????


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 7, 2016)

Troutman3000 said:


> What transducers did you get????



The ones that Bill spec'd out in that thread. Shoot through being installed in the bilge area where the fiber is thinnest, y cabled to a skimmer off the transom for my DI. I really like the idea of 2d being a little more ahead so I can do my spoon dropping off the side rather than the back deck this summer.


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 16, 2016)

What a blast!! I had a great time helping out with Julie, Kevin and Charlie! Can't wait till we get together again on Lake Oconee!  We managed 2 stripes after lunch - so happy!!


----------

